# I'm New -02 Black Spec



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

*02 Black Spec *accident update**

Well, I'm usually on thevboard but I'll check back here when I can.

I'll give you a teaser pic...









For more pics you can click >here<


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice ride!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How fast were you going to get it up in the air like that? I don't see any motion blur...

Looks good though.


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

I was just in a parked position...he he it was this huge dip and my wheel just came off the ground, I was surprised since it has stock suspension.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, good to know that you don't need a jack..


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

here are some newer pics of my car...

*THE GOOD*








.
.








.
.
*THE BAD*








~The marks...I started to skid when she hit me
.
.








~My poor baby 
.
.








~This was the scene. Cop talking on his walkie talkie. The woman that hit me standing there looking dumb...her front bumper on the ground. My poor baby being sad 
.
.








~That is where I stopped...I didn't move the car there. If I was going any faster it could have been a lot worse 
.
.








~This is another look at the pole 
.
.
I'm working out the insurance as of now...result might be new rims 
.
For the entire story...if you care click here


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

In the first pic i thought you were three wheelin...

Damn sorry about your ride...sometimes sh*t just happens...

they take the form of dumb drivers


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

As far as you got pushed, I'm surprised there's not more damage. Glad to know that you're doing ok. Do you always carry a digital camara with you? Poor Spec V.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

nice car man.....Im feeling the black on black....how did you paint your wheels?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I dig your ride but damn I got pissed just reading that storyI hate hearing about accidents like that because it's such a low speed situation everyone should be able to see what's going on and not cause an accident secondly how the hell do you just take off when you hit someone I can't stand that shit. Someone did that when they clipped my friends brothers friend minivan hit them on the freeway and they went tumbling down an embankment luckily and off duty cop saw and hunted her ass down and no died seriously injured and recovering ok all things considering. But I hope you get amount of cash for that also glad to see you are doing alright yourself


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Rama said:


> *...clipped my friends brothers friend minivan hit...*


okay, so your friends brother has a friend who's minivan.... err.. j/k 

nice spec, sucks about the accident tho. you came crazy close to hitting that pole!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dig what you did to the rims... sorry bout the accident tho.


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks for the replies 

on a good note...since I got pissed everytime I would think about my car, I went ahead and ordered a HS header, APEXi N1 muffler and tomarrow I will order some 2.5" VRS cat-back piping 8)

The pics were taken by a SLR camera (Cannon AE to be specific) I like to photograph so I always have it with me.

the wheels are actually gunmetal...I had and friend paint them for free...professional grade paint style. The only thing I had to pay was $80 for balancing them out...I was switching from winter to summer tires so it wasn't that bad.

Because both the back wheels need to be replaced I will have money from the ladys' insurance company to get aftermarket ones...2 OEM Spec-V wheels=4 aftermarket wheels
here is what I'm thinking...

17" ADR *$476$* shipped!








.
.
5zigen *$676$* shipped for 16" and *$760* shipped for 17"








.
.
I'm also looking at some of the Nippon wheels...but the prices for the Pro Spec and P1 II wheels are not listed on the website. I tried to e-mail them a few days ago...no responce as of yet


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Oooo tough choice but i say 5Zigen


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm a sucker for the split 5 spoke rims... especially since it's 17" ... 

Much cheaper too I might add...


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I like the top ones much better!!! 

http://www.wheelwarehouse.com/gall17.htm

Check out the passion 5's...I think they are the ones Im going with!!


----------

